# 1975 sears GT16 belt help?



## nviddy (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi I have a 75 Sears GT16. I just got a mower attachment for it with no belt. Does anyone happen to know the belt size for it. I had a 98inch belt in my garage and it was a bit too short. I'm guess in the 104 range but I would rather not go buy a bunch of belts and return them. If you know I would appreciate it. Thanks


----------

